# 03 Sentra SE-R wheels on a 97 GXE?



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

The title pretty much explains it. I found some nice looking stock 03 SE-R wheels on the Bay. The seller isnt sure of the bolt pattern. Either 4x100 or 4x110. Here is the auction...

eBay Motors: 03 OE 16" Nissan Sentra SE-R wheels x 4 Mint Condition (item 320344099459 end time Mar-02-09 07:00:37 PST)

Let me know. The information would probably be very usefull for other B14 owners..

Cheers!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

97 gxe is same as i had, 4x100
when i purchased wheels for it the later 2000 up sentra are all bigger than 4x100, not sure if 4x110 or 4 x112.5....but they will not fit !!


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!!

I have been talking this chick down on craigslist for 07 Spec-v rims! haha she is going to be pissed when I back out.

So do you think that 2000 and down would work? I want bigger alloy rims w/o breaking the bank.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

up to and including 99 ie B13 and B14
I purchased some 15 inch from discount tire, make sure you get the concentric rings for after market wheels and the center hub hole is big enough if you buy another make of wheel, ie honda...


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

That was my mistake buying 4 4x100 14" steelies off a Honda. I didn't check the center ring and it didn't fit. I ended up dumping them on Craiglist for 20 bucks when I bought them for 50.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

xcountryflyer said:


> That was my mistake buying 4 4x100 14" steelies off a Honda. I didn't check the center ring and it didn't fit. I ended up dumping them on Craiglist for 20 bucks when I bought them for 50.


For the record, what is that center diameter?

What stockers will fit? I have heard of guys using Jetta rims.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Will have to go and measure it for you.....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The inner diameter of my concentric rings is 59.2 MM
59.0 mm for the hub seems reasonable....


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

Sir X Loin said:


> The title pretty much explains it. I found some nice looking stock 03 SE-R wheels on the Bay. The seller isnt sure of the bolt pattern. Either 4x100 or 4x110. Here is the auction...
> 
> eBay Motors: 03 OE 16" Nissan Sentra SE-R wheels x 4 Mint Condition (item 320344099459 end time Mar-02-09 07:00:37 PST)
> 
> ...


I was thinking on something like that, but i found that B15 bolt pattern is 4x110, so they will not fit!


----------

